# Scan picture and codes/numbers along the side of it?



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi can anyone explain what the codes/numbers mean along the side of a scan picture?

I have 8cs
7.5
29fpt
DR70
2DG 
80

I dont know what my babies size is, what the heart rate is or anything

I havent been told anything about these, I havent had any bloods done so dont know what my HCG levels are, i have been told that i have an abnormal sac and that is is likely collapsing and to still consider miscarriage as the outcome.  I have been discharged from the fertility unit and told to see me GP for antenatal care just incase the pregnancy continues.

BRIEF OVERVIEW
I have had lots of bleeding since my BFP and at 6 weeks i was allowed an early scan just to see what was going on...however i had a lovely shaped sac it was 16mm but there was no sign of anything in the sac and I was told that miscarriage was the outcome.  I was told to return a week later for another scan to see how the miscarriage was going...
which i did at 7 weeks a heartbeat was seen and the nurse was shocked to see it, but told us not to hold out much hope because of the sac being of abnormal shape & bleeding  ect....

so can the codes above give any indication to anything that is going on with this pregnancy??

many thanks for any advice x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm really sorry to hear about everything you are going through  

Those numbers don't look at all familiar to me,so I am guessing that they are involved in the actual scan machine set uo

Hope things work out ok for you  

Take care x


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

oh ok thanks for the reply xx


----------

